# Hungry tarpon at the Hungry Tarpon



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

My nephew had breakfast at the Hungry Tarpon this morning, and said, "they hongry!" Not bad for December....It was enough to make you spill your coffee. They should find a way to tag those fish, while they're hanging around. I use to tag fish with a pole spear, and had one recovery, an amberjack. A tarpon's scales would probably deflect a pole spear, however. And the restaurant owner wouldn't want to scare off his gravy train with the tourists.


----------

